# Hi



## panjabigator

I just wanted to confirm something.  "Hi" is the equivalent of "li" correct?  Is the same thing as "le" is to "se" in Spanish?


----------



## brau

Hola! El pronom "hi", com el pronom "en", no existeix en castellà, encara que sí en italià i francés, per exemple. Normalment indica direcció i es pot utilitar com a intensificador. Espere haver-te ajudat.


----------



## louhevly

panjabigator said:


> I just wanted to confirm something.  "Hi" is the equivalent of "li" correct?



Sometimes.  But it is more often a substitute for either "allà" (Hi vaig cada dia) or the combination "preposició [but not "en"] + pronom" (No hi pensis [No pensis en això]; M'hi vols? [Em vols amb tu?]).

Cheers!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## soupdragon78

Could somone explain a bit more about the difference between *hi* and *en* and when to use one instead of the other?
Cheers, Soup.


----------



## ernest_

Both _hi_ and _en_ can act as a substitute for a circumstantial complement of place (I don't know the exact terminology). The difference is that _en_ works with complements beginning with the preposition _de_, while _hi_ works with complements introduced by any other preposition other than _de_. For instance:

_ Quan hi vaig anar, ell en tornava._

Here, _hi_ is some place ("there"), and _en_ is exactly the same place. Why do we use different pronouns then? Because if we "expand" this expression we get:

_ Quan vaig anar allà, ell tornava d'allà_

So, as you can see, it's because the second complement begins with _de_. Note that we could also say

_ Quan vaig anar allà, ell tornava a allà_

which in pronominal form would be

_ Quan hi vaig anar, ell hi tornava_

That would be correct too, but it means something else. If you say "ell hi tornava" it means that he had already been there and now he was going there again, whereas if you say "ell en tornava" it means that he was leaving.

Now, there are many other uses for _hi_ and _en_, but that would be a wee bit out of reach for me to explain them here, because I don't know anything about pronouns, I use them purely by intuition!


----------



## louhevly

soupdragon78 said:


> Could somone explain a bit more about the difference between *hi* and *en* and when to use one instead of the other?
> Cheers, Soup.



Adding to what Ernest has posted, when you have a prepositional verb in Catalan, you can substitute the combination "prep + complement" with "en", if the preposition is "de", or with "hi" if it's any other preposition. Here are some examples (Gramàtica anglesa IV, pp. 143-163):

with "en"
S'ha enamorat de la Mònica.   Se n'ha enamorat.
Ja ens hem acomiadat d'en Pere. —Quan us n'heu acomiadat?
Els nens s'amaguen dels pares; se n'amaguen des de fa dues hores.
No s'assabentaven de l'afer perquè no els interessava assabentar-se'n.
Aquests nois sempre es burlen dels altres. Per què se'n burlen?
En Roger i la Sílvia no es cansen mai l'un de l'altre; no se'n cansen mai.
S'ha oblidat de la reunió; se n'ha oblidat.
Si no millora el servei, me'n queixaré!

with "hi"
Penses massa en els teus problemes; no hi pensis tant.
Es va oposar a la proposta; s'hi va oposar.
—Puc confiar en l'Eduard? —Sí, que hi pots confiar.
Aquesta feina li vindrà de nou, però ja s'hi acostumarà.
No em faig amb lladres; no m'hi faig.
Et conformes amb mil pessetes? Jo no m'hi conformaria pas!
En Pere és capaç de recórrer a la violència, però en Joan no hi recorreria mai.
Em preparo per a l'examen de final de curs i la meva germana també s'hi prepara.
S'assembla a la teva germana. —No s'hi assembla pas gens!
La reunió es farà a les sis i esperem que tots els socis hi assistiran.
—Vols jugar a escacs? —D'acord, però no hi he jugat mai.
Es neguen a tot compromís; s'hi neguen.


----------



## soupdragon78

Thanks Ernest and Lou.
You are both absolute stars. That just about covers most of my doubts on the subject. Thanks very much you have both been a great help.


----------



## .Jordi.

Bona nit!

I com traduir "en" en aquesta frase: _Si vostè vol cafè. En tinc de calent._

Puc traduir-ho al espanyol com: _Si usted quiere un café, lo tengo caliente_?

La veritat es que aquests pronoms són molt difícil ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

.Jordi. said:


> Bona nit!
> 
> I com traduir "en" en aquesta frase: _Si vostè vol cafè., En en tinc de calent._
> 
> Puc traduir-ho al espanyol com: _Si usted quiere un café, lo tengo caliente_?
> 
> La veritat es és que aquests pronoms són molt difícils ...


 
La teva traducció al castellà em sembla molt rebé 

Felicitats pel teu català, Jordi!


----------



## .Jordi.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La teva traducció al castellà em sembla molt rebé
> 
> Felicitats pel teu català, Jordi!


 
Moltes gràcies, TraductoraPobleSec, el català m'agrada molt, crec que és una llengua molt, molt bonica, per aixó vull aprendre-me-la.

Salutacións!


----------

